# NRAEMT Review



## jeffray (May 10, 2012)

I have been looking for an EMT-A review book. I've been out of school for several months, and failed my first attempt. Please does anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## al.emt (May 29, 2012)

http://www.emt-national-training.com

took the test 5 days after the class and only studied with this and some notes and passed first try.


----------



## Strap (May 30, 2012)

I used this from jblearning.com. You can set up practice tests on particular areas, or you can take full-blown practice certification tests.

http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9781449609283/

For each question you get the rationale for why the one answer is correct, and why the other answers are wrong.

I think it helped. The questions seemed to be similar to the ones on the actual test.

This one is kinda hidden on their website. I couldn't find it from any of their menus. The only way I found to to get to it (other than the direct link above) is to go to their website and do a search on 'aemt'.


----------

